# I am New, Marijuana gave me Derealization



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi there guys,

I am an 18 year old male from California and used to smoke weed up until about 3 weeks ago. I loved it. Never had a problem from it other than short term memory problems etc.

However, about 3 weeks ago I smoked a joint and woke up the next day as normal feeling fine. 1 day following, I noticed that my vision started becoming extremely messed up. I felt like I was going blind or something, it seems as though my perception of the environment completely changed.

I basically have Marijuana induced DR as I match nearly all the symptoms.

I was wondering 2 things:

1.) Does this fully heal if one remains sober? I have read posts here of people who NEVER healed from Marijuana induced DR despite being sober. Is it most likely permanent?

2.) For those who healed, were you able to smoke weed again in low doses with no problems? Or did that experience ruin Marijuana for you?

Thank you,

and I also might add that I have been exercising, taking B12, Magnesium, fish oil, b-complex vitamins, and socializing for these 3 weeks and the symptoms have not seemed to improve not even one bit.

Any advice or input would be appreciated.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Will you fully heal if you remain sober? Nothing is certain, but most likely yes, you will.

If you got marijuana-induced DP, you'll probably never be able to smoke again without it triggering dissociation.

DP's all about anxiety. Try cognitive behavioral therapy - I found it extremely helpful.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

Cheese said:


> 2.) For those who healed, were you able to smoke weed again in low doses with no problems? Or did that experience ruin Marijuana for you?


*facepalm*


----------



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

Soul Seeker said:


> Will you fully heal if you remain sober? Nothing is certain, but most likely yes, you will.
> 
> If you got marijuana-induced DP, you'll probably never be able to smoke again without it triggering dissociation.
> 
> DP's all about anxiety. Try cognitive behavioral therapy - I found it extremely helpful.


Thank you for your answer. I have derealization not depersonalization, although I hear they are related. My outside vision of the world is just a complete foggy haze, almost like I'm viewing the world through a dirty foggy window. My vision is the worst, lots of things outside my house don't look the same as they did before I smoked.

I don't know why but it is much better when I am indoors in my house. It gets really really bad when I step outside my sunny suburban neighborhood and I look at the trees, houses etc. Everything looks like a moprhed cartoon or something. I hate it.


----------

